# Its Offical, were approved



## Loobys (Nov 14, 2010)

After what seems like......... well forever, we can finally say we are going to be a mummy and daddy, well we have been approved.

our social worker is aware as she told us to start preparing for unisex arrival so we got the main bedroom stuff and few little extra things, so excited tomorrow i am off to do some window shopping research to on cotbed bumpers and quilts.

Super excited, its the best feeling in the world.


----------



## someday (Sep 11, 2008)

congrats loobys! that is great news!

How long was the process for you?


----------



## Loobys (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you Someday x

The process was within a year from going onto the prep group to panel 

where are you on the journey.


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

Congrats thats lovely news.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

many   on being approved
enjoy every minute of the shopping, its lovely to be able to do it finally  

kj x


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Ah congrats! Enjoy your search! We were approved within 8 months, linked in another two and finally matched this month - it happens FAST! Enjoy the shopping


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

congratulations it is amazing news!!! I think you have been very brave to go through this process with the potential of not getting approved so I wish you and your partner all the best xxxxxxx


----------



## Loobys (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you Keemjay and Ruthiebabex x congratulations Clomidia on your little Girl x Thankyou Sabah i did find approval panel more nervious then my wedding day but we knew from working with our social worker that the chance of not being approved very minimal so unlike when we was going though treatment it was the when not the if x

Am excited to hit the shops today.. massive butterflies x DH got so fed up with me last night i kept saying to him what about this one this, what about that..he said get whatever you want you have waited a long time for thsi


----------



## muminthemaking (Jan 10, 2008)

congratulations!!!
it's always so positive when someone gets through approval panel. I hope you dont have  along wait now til you meet your lil one.
I can understand that feeling of it talking forever as we've now been in the process 18 months, at times thinking this really isn't going to happen, but with panel on the 30th the end is in sight one wat or the other

well done you x x


----------



## Loobys (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi Muminthemaking

I remember reading stories and thinking will it ever be me... but it is 

good luck at panel on the 30th not that your need it xx let me know how it goes


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Congratulations Loobys   
I hope the wait for your lo is a short one   
Anj x


----------



## MrsYG (Oct 30, 2007)

FABULOUS ... well done! do you think your SW has a LO in mind?  Happy shopping!


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

Congratulations Looby, Enjoy the shopping


----------



## Loobys (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you so much for your congratulations.

We still feel a bit surreal.

We put up some stairgates at the weekend we needed to make sure the fit and our poor cat didn't know what they were, he soon worked out how to jump them though 

Shopping trip was a sucess, we are now ready for a unisex match within our age range   just need a match now


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Fab news!! Well done!!


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Ah well done! Hope you don't have long to wait hun... if you thought waiting for approval was nerve-wrecking, there is nothing like this side of it   But you will get there, that's the thing - you know you're going to be a mummy and daddy now, it's just a case of when, yippeeee...   

Good idea to buy some things in advance - we hadn't bought anything and have had a really, really busy week trying to get everything in for our littley. With hindsight, would've been good to get a few things in advance


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Huge congrats Loobys!
hopefully we'll be saying the same thing in 4 weeks time and skyblu a fortnight later.


----------



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

Am excited to hit the shops today.. massive butterflies x DH got so fed up with me last night i kept saying to him what about this one this, what about that..he said get whatever you want you have waited a long time for thsi     
[/quote]

....made me cry! This...as daft as it sounds is something I am longing for, I cannot wait to go out and buy lots of special gifts for our special child  Let's just hope my dh says the same 

Glad you enjoyed your shopping trip....what did you get?


----------



## Loobys (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you again for your congratuations , we have a date from our social worker for a visit , she said it was to discuss matching considerations?? we are not sure if this means LO's or not??


----------



## shuvit (Jan 30, 2012)

Fantastic news Loobys
Hopefully we will be in the same boat this time next year (if not sooner)
Hope your date with SW goes well and you have some news to share shortly xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Matching considerations usually refers to what you will and will not accept, e.g. history of mental illness in birth family, drug use etc etc. How did you get on? 


Our LO has been home over a month now... still can't believe it!!


----------

